# First time going nuts was a good thing



## muralboy (Sep 27, 2015)

First - i want to thank sfprankster for the inspiration to try this out.

Made a mixture of pecans, almonds and cashews - drizzled with maple syrup and honey, dusted with cinnamon and cayenne pepper to taste.  

not sure if I will ever buy prepared nuts again.













IMG_3762.jpeg



__ muralboy
__ Sep 27, 2015


----------



## sfprankster (Sep 28, 2015)

The only inspiration I can take credit for is the precise fabrication of the handmade aluminum foil trays... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






These nuts are too easy and turn out soooooooo good!!! I make them for our road trips. A great snack that's healthy and satisfying.


----------



## diamondmarco (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm stealing your idea. I have around 40 lbs pecans and keep almonds on hand all the time. Now I have another use for my smoker. Thanks for the post.


----------



## floridasteve (Sep 29, 2015)

What temperature and for how long did you smoke them?


----------



## muralboy (Sep 29, 2015)

Smoked at 160 for about 4 hours.


----------

